
New York City lockdown reduced coronavirus transmission by 70 percent - jonbaer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/09/15/virus-nyclockdown/
======
bleah1000
Maybe, but people don't realize that the subway was open during the entire
lockdown. I would be extremely skeptical that the lockdown did anything at all
since it looks more like New York achieved herd immunity (or close to it)
rather than it reduced any transmission.

I've also not heard many people say lockdowns prevent transmission, rather
they flatten the curve, but you still get the same number of people getting
the virus. The flattening makes the amount at any one time much lower, so I
would still be very suspicious of someone who said they were able to prevent
people from getting it. Unless they are talking about a very specific group of
people such as people in nursing homes.

------
just-juan-post
> (by the) New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene

and it also

> has yet to be peer reviewed

Is it possible that governor Cuomo would push for a study like this in order
to increase public perception of his credibility as a leader during Covid 19?

Does NYC have any fortcoming studies about the (thus far) economic impact of
the lockdowns?

